# Iruluy tablet



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I have the 
Irulu 7" Android 4.0 OS Allwinner A10 5 points Multi Capacitive Touchscreen Pocket Tablet Google Wifi 3G Internet, Support Flash 11.1 and 2160P HD video decoder, with 4GB internal flash memory(system space around 2.2 GB)and support up to 32GB external micro SD card.

and have a question about the size of the internal memory. When I look at the Storage in the Settings, I see:
Internal Storage =
Total Storage - 0.98GB
Apps - 60.53MB
Available - .89GB​
Internal Storage =
Total Storage - 1.52GB
Apps - 1.01MB
Available - 1.52GB
Erase this storage
Erase all data on the storage, such as music and photos​
Why does it show 2 for each of the following?​2 x Total Storage 
2 x Apps
2 x Available ​
If I install an app, where would the size of that app be deducted from?
I thought it had 4GB total internal memory. Am I missing or confusing something here? Can someone help me to understand what this means please (in terms a novice can understand)? How much FREE internal memory do I have now?
Thank you.​


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I did not find a user manual online, and when I found the price of that device I understand why. You supposedly got some kind of manual with it. Useless for this question?

Maybe somebody will know. In the meantime my *GUESS* (I can't stress enough that this is just a guess) is that the first section is for actual Apps (programs) and the second is for data (pictures, music, etc.).

When you add or delete something look again at those storage settings and see what changes, 'cause you will probably have to figure this out for yourself.


----------

